# Panther Pup gasoline engine



## Oldmechthings (Aug 27, 2009)

Last Friday, august 21st I completed a Panther Pup gasoline engine model. Patterns were made and castings poured about 17 or 18 years ago when the construction article was first published. Then I got side tracked and the castings were put in storage to "age". I've heard things get better with age, at least it is true with cheese and wine. A couple months ago when looking for a new project I pulled the castings out and started working on them. The basic configuration was followed, but I did not confirm the the authors instructions. That would be enough to drive anybody nuts. I'm sure he was an OK kind of guy, but he sure had some peculiar labor intensive was of accomplishing things. I made changes in almost every part, where I thought it would improve the engine. I've read negative comments about this engine, but I found it a real pleasure to build, and everything fit right together as it ought to without fiddling around.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 27, 2009)

That's just beautiful Birk :bow: .............. any chance of a video 8)

CC


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oldmechthings,
Beautiful, I bought the plans for that engine from Little Machine Shop awhile ago. They are in the aging process now too. I heard, somewhere, that when the designer Bill Reichart runs the engine it's only for a minute. The engine was not meant to run for long but just to look good.
 :bow: :bow: :bow:

Tony


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 27, 2009)

VERY NICE ENGINE :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Regards Rob


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 27, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> Does it run ?



Don't think you need to ask that, ..........  just do a search of "Oldmechthings" previous posts and have a look :bow:

CC


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 27, 2009)

Superb piece of work :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Aug 27, 2009)

Outstanding model. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha, nice timing on this post. Zeep just sent me his copy of these plans yesterday, after I mentioned interest in building it. Thanks for sharing! 
 :bow:
Any chance you'll detail your changes?


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 27, 2009)

Very, very nice looking build. I have seen a few of them over the years and yours is as nice as what I've seen. What material did you make your distributor out of?
gbritnell


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nicely done, and yes Bill could be called one of those people that did it their own way. I had talked to him a number of times at NAMES before he and his wife stopped coming up to the show. They last time he was here I bought the book about his tug, and a couple of other plans items had. As I was walking around the show. The number of people that stopped me and warned me about following information to closely. I think I quit counting at 20.   ;D . I just smiled and put it in the truck, what really made me smile was the number of guys that came up and said I heard you bought the plans for the tug. And prceeded to repeat the same song and dance. 

So what you are saying isn't nothing new, or a well keep secret. He still was a nice guy and had some interesting ideas! :big:


----------



## jpaul (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting your Panther Pup. It is gorgeous. My P Pub has been on hold for months. After seeing your model and reading your post, I am ready to resume work.


----------

